# Tomcat / Eclipse Probleme



## Sascha Laurent (20. Sep 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe Tomcat in c:\programme\tomcat installiert
Das Starten und Beenden über die Batches funktioniert einwandfrei.
In Eclipse habe ich über Neu Projekt > Server den Server eingerichtet.
Wenn ich Tomcat starte wird Tomcat auch gestartet.
Wenn ich aber ein JSP Projekt erstelle, wird ab und zu die Seite nicht angezeigt Error 404
Wenn ich z.B. ein JSF Projekt mir erzeuge (Eingebunden sind Apache MyFace Core 1.2), bekomme ich fast immer ein Error 404 beim starten.

Woran kann das liegen? Wie könnte ich dem Problem näher auf die Spur kommen? Über Google habe ich hier für nichts näheres gefunden. Weis einer von euch ein interessanten Link diesbezüglich?


----------



## neurox (20. Sep 2009)

Du wirst vermutlich den falschen Link haben. Schau mal in Deinem Projekt unter Properties -> Web Project Settings nach dem Context Root.

Den richtigen URL setzt Du dann wie folgt zusammen: http://host:port/ContextRoot also z.B.:

http://localhost:8080/myapplication/

Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist dabei auf jeden Fall relevant.


----------



## vogella (8. Okt 2009)

Ein Tutorial zum Thema Servlet und JSP development mit Tomcat und Eclipse findest Du hier: Servlet and JSP development with Eclipse Web Tool Platform (WTP) - Tutorial


----------

